# NORCAR's 2nd annual Hangover Classic!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

He guys,

Just wanted to let eveyone know we will be running BRP's at this year's Hangover Classic.
We will use the current rule set for the 3100 oval class, except open body/wing choice!

It's a 1 day event, Jan. 1st, and the fee for 1 class is 15.00 and you get a bottle of SXT tire/body cleaner!

TQ trophies and trophies for the top 3 in each "A" main.

There will be lots of door prizes and good food as always!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

But what time ???


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> But what time ???


Doors will open at 7:30am and racing at 11am!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will have my BRP running!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Logan and I are hoping to be there.(I'll try to see if I can talk Shyniah into it also.) Looks like finally a BRP raceday that Logan doesn't have a hockey game!!! sg1 or Micro I need 3 motors. Whoever can mail them to me PM me their PaPal info and total with shipping and I'll send payment.
Thanks,
Brett


----------



## roger1953 (Mar 3, 2010)

any mini latemodels


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

roger1953 said:


> any mini latemodels


This race will be a road race, no mini latemodels will be there.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> I will have my BRP running!


Me too!! :thumbsup: And a few 1/10th cars.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP is sponsoring the BRP class..... cool BRP prizes for the top guys!!!

Several opportunities to practice before the Hangover race! This weekend is a NORCAR Club race (BRP's welcome), The 29th is the BRP road race, ALL on the same layout as the Hangover race!!!

See you all on the 1st!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Bud, you have a pm.


----------

